

Six Companies That Did Not Survive 2010 - DigitalBoB12
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Six-Companies-That-Did-Not-nytimes-3376907748.html?x=0

======
citricsquid
oh god please learn to format properly. I wanted to skim the article, identify
the companies they "profiled" and then read about the ones I'm interested in,
but I can't because they haven't used any sort of heading style... :( Even
bolding the titles would be enough.

~~~
d2viant
The source article is formatted much better:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/06/business/smallbusiness/06s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/06/business/smallbusiness/06sbiz.html)

------
rsoto
Isn't this ironic that it's on yahoo.com?

~~~
atomical
It is not ironic. Yahoo survived 2010.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
They're not exactly doing great either, so some sort of hint of irony is
definately present...

------
andrewljohnson
2 companies that didn't survive, 4 companies that never were.

------
asanwal
25 startup failure post-mortems (note: not all from 2010)

original thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1755831>

------
brudgers
Will anyone miss Saturn?

[http://jalopnik.com/5724254/goodbye-saturn-thanks-for-the-
ri...](http://jalopnik.com/5724254/goodbye-saturn-thanks-for-the-ride)

~~~
Gimpson
My 1993 Saturn SC2 is my favorite of the cars I've owned. (Granted I'm not
much of a car person.) I was a bit sad at their passing, though I gather they
were no longer the company they were founded as when they finally hung it up.

------
AlexBlom
The biggest lesson is for Yahoo to format their articles

